# Any earbud recommendations?



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm looking for some new earbuds for my iPod. What I'm really looking for is something that has good length after the splitter, so that I can route the left one around the back of my neck, in a jacket collar. I had a pair of JLabs that just wasn't long enough after the splitter. I really don't want to spend a bunch on them either. Any suggestions?


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm looking for some new earbuds for my iPod. What I'm really looking for is something that has good length after the splitter, so that I can route the left one around the back of my neck, in a jacket collar. I had a pair of JLabs that just wasn't long enough after the splitter. I really don't want to spend a bunch on them either. Any suggestions?


Check out the skullcandy earbuds. I find the lengths after the split to be quite long. not sure if it will be long enough for you though. But, they were longer than the apple ones. And, the skullcandy earbuds sound great. But, the ones I've used were on the pricey side. They have some cheaper ones that appear to have about the same length of split. We have a SkullCandy store at our local mall (a kiosk like thing) and they have them all out there to test out. Maybe your local electronics store will let you pull them out of the packaging.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Skull Candy are pretty good, have a good sound but don't seem to last very long. I've managed to go through several pairs in a year. 

I'd check out some of the Ultimate Ear Ones, they can be pretty pricey but they are very high quality with great sound reproduction. I've managed to get several of them on sale through Amazon or Buy.com. They are worth the investment and they will be long enough as they are made with behind the head routing in mind.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

funhouse69 said:


> Skull Candy are pretty good, have a good sound but don't seem to last very long. I've managed to go through several pairs in a year.


Did you go through the high-end ones or the low-end ones? My high-end ones have been doing fine. i don't like hearing about any of this brand going bad though. Mine are on about 10 months and are still doing great. Granted, they were the pricey ones at almost $100 (which is crazy for earbuds, but I got a deal.. didn't pay retail) so I'm hoping they last longer. But, IMHO, over the ear headphones are better for true sound. And there are LOTS out there that really excel in this space. But, again... they aren't cheap. I'm | | this close to buying a nice pair of over the ear ones. I want my deep bass back when listening via headphones and the earbuds just don't deliver that.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

redfiver said:


> Did you go through the high-end ones or the low-end ones? My high-end ones have been doing fine. i don't like hearing about any of this brand going bad though. Mine are on about 10 months and are still doing great. Granted, they were the pricey ones at almost $100 (which is crazy for earbuds, but I got a deal.. didn't pay retail) so I'm hoping they last longer. But, IMHO, over the ear headphones are better for true sound. And there are LOTS out there that really excel in this space. But, again... they aren't cheap. I'm | | this close to buying a nice pair of over the ear ones. I want my deep bass back when listening via headphones and the earbuds just don't deliver that.


I've been through 3 Pairs of the skull candy ear buds over the years... the first ones were cheap (like $20) the second and third were about double that but under $50.

I've since given up on them and moved to Ultimate Ear Earbuds. I have a pair of their SuperFi in my pocket at all times and have been using them for over a year without any issues. I also picked up a pair of their "Triple Fi" ones from an Amazon Gold Box Deal for well under $100 which is nuts seeing that they go for $400! They are the best sounding ear buds I've ever heard in my life but they are big and a little bulky.

I know I mentioned in my original post Sure Ear Buds which are also good but am going to edit it to reflect Ultimate Ears which is the ones I would recommend to anyone at this point.

Obviously over the ear headphones are going to provide much better sound at almost any sound point. I see people walking around with them on all the time but just don't see myself doing that even though I consider myself a bit of an audiophile.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

funhouse69 said:


> Obviously over the ear headphones are going to provide much better sound at almost any sound point. I see people walking around with them on all the time but just don't see myself doing that even though I consider myself a bit of an audiophile.


agreed. walking around town with them is a bit much. But there are enough times when i'm by myself, trying to listen to music that I'd enjoy some over the ear headphones. Like at work during the day. But walking around town... I'd opt for the earbuds. I really want multiple pairs of headphones is where I'm going. But just can't justify the funds yet. I was at best buy this weekend trying on many of the over the ear headphones, seeing which ones I like best... just in case santa (aka: wife) wants to find a pair of headphones online that are cheaper in price than the inflated price BestBuy usually provides.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Check out the Zagg (invisible shield maker) buds. They're designed to go behind the ears. They have great sound and are pretty durable with the invisibleshield coating on the wires. I've had mine for several mos and use them daily. Be sure to sign up for their contest and get a coupon for 20-50% off by email within minutes:

http://www.zagg.com/audio/index.php


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Second vote for the Zaggs. I got them with a 50% coupon. SOund pretty good. Looong cable.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Cnet coincidentally has an article on headphones / ear buds... Check them out and don't choke on the prices =)

http://reviews.cnet.com/2795-7877_7-543.html?tag=mncol;txt


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Koss has earbuds which have a longer cord for the right ear, plus a volume control.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Etymotic !
http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/er6i.aspx

You can use a variety of tips, but the triple flange tips have great isolation, which is great for airline travel, etc...

In my experience, the just under $100 range is what you need to spend for "Hi-Fi" sound. I have to warn that the ER6i's are not for pumped up bass lovers.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

If anyone is looking to try out the Ultimate Ears Earbuds (which is now owned by Logitech) check out this sale on Tiger Direct.com

http://www.tigerdirect.com/email/WE...AM&cm_mmc=Email-_-Main-_-WEM2476-_-tigeremail

Look about 3/4 of the way down the page. I think you will be impressed by them and the price is right!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

funhouse69 said:


> Cnet coincidentally has an article on headphones / ear buds... Check them out and don't choke on the prices =)
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/2795-7877_7-543.html?tag=mncol;txt


Those prices are nuts. :eek2:

Mike


----------

